# New Dyna Glo offset smoker Mods...



## jmangini19 (Mar 3, 2017)

I'm finally upgrading to an actual smoker (moving on from moded charcoal kettle grill).  I really like the Dyna Glo offset vertical Charcoal Smoker for the price.  I have looked into all the mods that people recommend... sealing the fire box and smoke box with high-temp silicone and Nomex tape, adding a baffle off the firebox to divert heat into the smoke box...

I also came across an extensive mod on here where someone moved the the chimney the the back of the box and down towards the bottom.  I was wondering what that would do to improve this and if is a worthwhile mod. Seems like an easy enough mod but will it benefit me at all?

Some other areas I can't seem to find advice on is insulating the inside of the smoke box.  Most people say the metal on this is pretty thin so I wasn't sure if it was necessary.  I saw some guy lined his with foil but I'm not sure what that would actually do as far as providing additional insulation or if it was to keep it clean.  

I was also thinking about making a cover for the outside out of a welding blanket which would be an easy insulator.

Lastly, I've seen issues with the top of the firebox getting too hot apparently and causing the metal (or paint) to react and bubble or chip off.  I was thinking of reinforcing the inside of the fire box (mainly the top) with sheet metal and securing with rivets.  I don't have a welder so Rivets were the best thing I could think of. Should I be worried about the rivets and the heat from the fire box?

any other suggestions would be great.  

Also, I have looked into other smokers and understand that the WSM is a good smoker.  However I specially want an offset and the Dyna Glo has more smoking capacity.  Plus I am a believer in modding average products to their fullest potential.

thanks for all your help.

​I will post pictures as this project progresses.


----------



## ckrull (Mar 6, 2017)

Besides the normal mods, RTV and nomex. I added wheels to mine, if I had access to a welder I would welded them instead I drilled holes and bolted them to the legs. I also used an old cookie sheet and drilled holes in a checkered 1" inch pattern to half the sheet. I am thinknig of drilling more and rigging a way to hang it from rack hangers.

Chris













20170220_192003.jpg



__ ckrull
__ Feb 21, 2017


----------



## jmangini19 (Mar 6, 2017)

Thanks for the advice.  I think I read your post before, I recognize those wheels.  Do you like them? have you had any issue with the size?  I was thinking of wheels but thought bigger would be more stable.

Also, I did come across a post where I guy used this ThermoFelt to cover the outside of his smoker.  I think I'm going to try this, what do you think?  It's pricey but works very well I guess.

http://store.cyberweld.com/panfelwelbla.html


----------



## ckrull (Mar 6, 2017)

I like them, but if I had to do it again I would have put on bigger. My neighbor brought over some 4 inch ones with a 1/2 inch fine tread bolt on them. Couldnt find any nuts to fit them which is why I went with the smaller. If I did it again I would have welded on wheels vs drilling.

Not sure about the blanket, I dont have an issue with temps. I am going to swap out the gauge they provided. It was way off yesterday, my probe read 245 and the gauge read 200.


----------



## fricard (Jul 20, 2017)

jmangini19 said:


> I can't seem to find advice on is insulating the inside of the smoke box.  Most people say the metal on this is pretty thin so I wasn't sure if it was necessary.  I saw some guy lined his with foil but I'm not sure what that would actually do as far as providing additional insulation or if it was to keep it clean.


Here's a link to my post about how I insulated my Dyna-Glo:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/183136/new-dyna-glo-vertical-offset-smoker/240#post_1729576


----------



## smokincoal (Sep 25, 2017)

Just picked one of these up a few weeks back. Been mostly a propane guy, and wanted to try my hand at a charcoal smoker. I've sealed the smokebox and firebox doors with Lavalock gasket and the firebox with Lavalock RTV. Still leaking a little smoke out of the doors, will need to readjust. So this last weekend i cooked up a 12 pound packer, 2 racks of St. Louis ribs and a tritip. I was fighting temperature swi gs most of the day, looking for ideas to help keep temp constant. I installed 2 more Dyna Glo temperature gauges in the door to check temp throughout the box. Thanks for the great ideas bouncing around the thread.













IMG_20170923_152832.jpg



__ smokincoal
__ Sep 25, 2017


----------



## KYC SMOKER (May 30, 2020)

So bought the signature series I have install the gaskets and a BBQ guru fan. Issue seems I I don't crack the door of fire box the fan blowing across and below doesn't stoke fire enough.   Ant suggestions.


----------



## KYC SMOKER (May 30, 2020)

KYC SMOKER said:


> So bought the signature series I have install the gaskets and a BBQ guru fan. Issue seems I I don't crack the door of fire box the fan blowing across and below doesn't stoke fire enough.   Ant suggestions.


----------



## marcus wha gwan (May 29, 2021)

Just installed the bbq guru on my Dyna-Glo


----------

